# Kindle Sample won't arrive!



## Me and My Kindle (Oct 20, 2010)

I ordered a sample of the book _Lincoln: With Malice Towards None_, and had Amazon send it to one of my Kindles. But it won't show up!

I keep clicking the "Send a Sample" button in the Kindle Store, and once I even tried doing it from the web, selecting this Kindle as the device for which to send it. I've checked to make sure the wireless is on.

Anybody have any suggestions?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

On the Kindle you want it on, there should be an option in the Menu to "Sync and check for items." I'd try that. Since you're sure it's connected via WiFi.

If that doesn't work, see if you can download something from the archive to that Kindle from the Kindle. Just to make sure it's working...

Betsy


----------



## Me and My Kindle (Oct 20, 2010)

Thanks, Betsy. I just had an online chat with Amazon customer support. They couldn't help me; they just said "This may be a problem with the sample that we need to submit for further research."

That's a trend I've been noticing lately. Their Customer Service page wouldn't even let me send an e-mail -- I _had _to have a chat with an online support person. And in several of these support chats now, it ends with the person on the other typing out that "we need to research this further" -- and then sending me away with the same problem!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

So, you've tried synching? And you can download other stuff from your archive/cloud? So we know the Kindle is talking to Amazon OK? I couldn't tell if they'd had you try these things....

I'm going to try a sample of the book....

Edit: I downloaded a sample from this book, is this the one?


and also this one, just in case. 


They both downloaded fine.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Just to throw out things to try when there are connection/delivery issues.

Be sure the kindle is fully charged.

Toggle wireless off and back on.

Have it forget the network and then re-teach it.

Perform a restart with the software (menu/settings/menu/restart)

Perform a hard restart.


----------



## Vicki G. (Feb 18, 2010)

This was not at all smart on my part but the last time I had this happen to me, I was looking for the sample where it should have been but wasn't.  Instead it was in my Collection titled Samples.  Which makes me think that the sample was already there.  And I know of another time when the sample was already on my Kindle and so it couldn't be sent.  lol  Unfortunately, I've done that more than once.  Thank goodness most people are smarter than me.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Vicki G. said:


> This was not at all smart on my part but the last time I had this happen to me, I was looking for the sample where it should have been but wasn't. Instead it was in my Collection titled Samples. Which makes me think that the sample was already there. And I know of another time when the sample was already on my Kindle and so it couldn't be sent. lol Unfortunately, I've done that more than once. Thank goodness most people are smarter than me.


That's interesting, Vicki. I would have thought that it would get sent again, but would just write over the copy already there -- maybe moving the file to the top of the 'most recent' list. But I just tested it and, sure enough, if it's already been sent to a given kindle once, you can't send it again. You can click the button and the site acts like it's sending, but if you're also looking at the Kindle you'll see that nothing is happening.

I suppose if the first copy had been deleted, it would resend. . . .<checking>. . . . yes: the 'Zon knows that it was deleted and lets you send it again. And, if you'd 'collected' it the first time, it goes back tot he same collection the second time.

Not sure if this is really cool or kinda creepy. 

BUT, anyway, if you click to get a sample and it does not seem to arrive, I say follow Vicki's suggestion and look to see if you already _have_ it on your device!  (Assuming the wireless is on and connected and all that and you've done a sync.)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

That IS really strange and interesting.  I wonder if this is something that's connected to the whole "buy from the sample and it'll pick up where the sample stopped" thing that was recently updated.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Oh, good point!

Which also makes me wonder if there is, now, some sort of DRM on the samples.  Never used to be -- they could be copied willy-nilly using computer file management techniques.  Might be that won't work any more?


----------



## ElaineOK (Jun 5, 2009)

I had this happen once about two years ago.  I e-mailed customer service, wound up talking to them.  They had me log on and try to download the sample while they watched my account.  Yep.  I was right.  The sample wasn't downloading.  They were also right.  It was a problem with the sample.  The publisher fixed it, and I tried again a week or two later -- no problem.  The book was fabulous btw.  

Elaine 
Norman, OK


----------

